# Who does entrelac?



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

I keep looking at the technique, and going 'oooh!'

So, have you ever done any? There is a sock pattern in a book and I am thinking it would sure be awesome looking...

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/look-sharp-socks/people

Can I do this? Who will hold my hand? LOL.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Actually, maybe I should start with something like this, to get the hang of it? 

http://knitty.com/ISSUEwinter07/PATTquant.html


----------



## Island of Blueb (Sep 20, 2005)

I like to try different things. I had to try it and made a swatch about the size of a dolly blanket. I thought it was fun and pretty but slow going.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Well I learned many, many years ago from Meg Swanson. Her big thing was that in order to properly do entrelac you needed to learn to knit backwards. You know those Zimmerman women nothing is simple but in the end it really is the easier way of doing it. In class we all had to try it and I got it and quickly gave it up. I decided that it wasn't intriguing enough that I wanted to pursue it any further. So I've tried it and learned how to do it but never went forward with any further projects.

GAM with your abilities you may pick it up easily and take off with it.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

I knit backwards pretty well.  I can turn a sock with out actually turning it, does that count? LOL. I guess I never thought that my lefthanded backwardsness would come in handy. 

How fun to take a class. No such thing as that out here, not for miles and miles. I asked at the Community Center and they said *I* should teach a class,  I am not ready for that! LOL. Honestly though, very few of them know how to knit, & everyone (thinks they) want to knit socks. There were 4 women in there and they all wanted to sign up on the spot. Only 1 hd done any knitting at all. So I see it would require starting at the beginning. Maybe someday.


----------



## bluefish (Jan 27, 2006)

I did an entrelac scarf last year. I'm a self taught knitter and that was my second or third project. It wasn't all that hard, really. Just jump in and go for it. That's how I do most of my stuff, just do it stitch by stitch and line by line..... and hope it looks good at the end!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

It intriques me, but I haven't persued it yet .... knitting backwards??? off to check that out on knittinghelp.

Actually, I found this tutorial off GAMs link ...


----------



## PollySC (Jan 17, 2006)

My sister wrote a little article on entrelac at naughtyknitterz.com. Under "latest advanced tips" look for "What's the best-kept secret of entrelac?". She shows a photo of the wrong side of the work so you can see it's not double thickness. I love the basket weave texture and she says it's fun to do.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

I don't think so, WIHH. You're just knitting in different directions ....


----------



## mistletoad (Apr 17, 2003)

I have a gorgeous cardigan/jacket I knitted years ago - the whole thing is entrelac except for plain gussets under the arms for shaping. I found it fun and easy to knit. It grows quickly and you don't have to count rows!


----------



## Island of Blueb (Sep 20, 2005)

Wind in Her Hair said:


> that second pattern is really great! Well everything looks difficult to me and it looks like it uses twice as much yarn and is twice as thick - what with all the diamonds and triangles- is it?


No, it is single thickness.



PollySC said:


> My sister wrote a little article on entrelac at naughtyknitterz.com. Under "latest advanced tips" look for "What's the best-kept secret of entrelac?". She shows a photo of the wrong side of the work so you can see it's not double thickness. I love the basket weave texture and she says it's fun to do.


Right, it has that "woven" look.



MullersLaneFarm said:


> I don't think so, WIHH. You're just knitting in different directions ....


You knit a little triangle or rectangle, then pick up stitches along one side of it. Knit the next one in another direction.


----------



## kygreendream (Mar 20, 2007)

WIHH when you figure it out come show me. I cant seem to find anyone near me that knits and I would love to. I think I figured out how to cast on but cant seem to get past that point


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

kygreendream, you can learn to knit. Here is one of the best sites. Hopefully you are not on dial-up...although I was, when I first started watching these little videos. You can watch them over and over, and the nice lady who explains things cannot hear you cursing while you struggle...

http://www.knittinghelp.com/


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Just started the entrelac scarf last night. It does knit up pretty quickly and it's not hard at all (if you like picking up stitches)

I don't like the way the wrong side looks though .....


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I have a friend who knits entrelac socks all the time. Really beautiful. If you are good with colors it will be lovely. If you know how to pick up stitches you are set to go. I use dp needles when knitting the triangles or squares, just so much easier. As for the headband, do you want to tie a headband on? I would knit a couple inches of ribbing instead and join it in a circle. The first page you have, from Ravelry, does not show entrelac. If you are looking at the sweater and mittens, those are Norwegian patterns knit holding the two colors at once.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Oh Cyndi, you know we will want to see what your scarf looks like, right? (of course you already know that! ) & yeah, I wanna see the 'ugly' side too. 

Maura, I have knitted a headband that has a tie on it. I dont tie it on every time I wear it though. I just leave the knot in it so it fits me and it goes on and off easily. . I do untie it when I wash it, and then retie it. It is not a bother at all...

Okay, you are inspiring me. I am working on some fingerless mitts right now and then I will give it a try!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Took pictures tonight of the pretty side. Haven't uploaded them yet so I'll get a couple pictures of the ugly side and then toddle off to bed.

Sorry folks, you're going to have to wait until tomorrow!


----------



## Katherine in KY (May 11, 2002)

Kygreendream, where are you in western Ky? Anywhere near Paducah? There are lots of knitters there--even a yarn shop.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

found a cord at work ....

*On the needles:*









*Wider shot:*









*Closer look:*









*back side*


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

guess when you just edit a previous post, it doesn't appear like an update .... figures.

just posting this so folks will know pictures were added.


----------



## Island of Blueb (Sep 20, 2005)

That is so beautiful, Cyndi! Nice yarn colors and your work is lovely!


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Beautiful work Cyndi.
So, has it been fun to knit this? or is it one of those never-again type of projects? Are you knitting backwards?  I ask too many questions, I know. The backside of the work doesn't look too bad, although it would be hard to keep it hidden on a scarf, hmm.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

I tried knitting backwards last night and need LOTS of practice. It was slowing me down so I went back the regular way.

It has been fun! I will do it again. I've been thinking of dyeing roving especially for entrelac knitting.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

just started a matching head band with the same yarn. Except it won't be as wide.


----------



## JerseyLightning (Nov 17, 2003)

I haven't posted in the longest time, but couldn't resist this one! I love working with entrelac. I used the tutorial from the Knitty Otter blog on knitting an entrelac scarf: http://knittyotter.typepad.com/otterknits/2007/03/entrelac_scarf_.html

I loved these instructions -- I tend to be a visual learner and the photos really helped walked me through the initial cast on and building the rows. Once I got the idea of the way the pattern goes, it was pretty easy. I do not knit backwards, but didn't have a problem with just flipping the work over. I've done several scarfs and a cape and have started the "Lady Eleanor" shawl from the "Scarf Styles" book (I think that is where it was!). 

Entrelac looks cool in self-striping yarns like Noro Silk Garden -- it makes the blocks different colors. I had a lot of the discontinued Berroco Foliage, and this was a good yarn for entrelac. 

If you can knit, purl, and pick up stitches, you can do entrelac. Definitely worth the time learning the pattern!

Kat in New Jersey


----------



## canadiangirl (Jul 25, 2004)

I just finished a wrap and used the Knitty Otter tutorial to get myself going. The hardest part was the starting row. I just couldn't visualize what I was doing. I had the same problem turning a sock though...leap of faith and follow the directions lol. Here is my dd modeling my new wrap..


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Wow! That's gorgeous!


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Okay, I did it!!! I knitted the "Quant" headband from knitty.











It came out very cool, even with redheart acryllic. I could not figure out how to get the rainbows out of this yarn until I tried entrelac...










This is a pic of my MESS, I mean side table. 










A better angle of the headband. Yeah, that is my DS15.  I love this kid...he is living in the "Quant Fancy French-word-for-Rainbow -Awesomeness"...LOL.

Entrelac is not really hard to do. It LOOKS hard, but once you get used to the backward-forwardness and the decreases...It is actually very 'logical'.


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

That is really neat looking. Maybe someday when I grow up.


----------

